# 2 week progress



## Achilles (Apr 12, 2014)

I have been out of the gym for about 7 years, until 2 weeks ago. I have decided to quit being a bitch and own my body again. So here is where I started 2 weeks ago;( no laughing alowed )

Flat bench-130 lb for 10x 3 sets
Deadlift- 150 lb for 10 x 3 sets
Squat- 120 lb for 10 x 3 sets

Now;

Flat Bench- 170 lb for 8 x 3 sets
Deadlift- 220lb for 8 x 3 sets
Squat- 150lb for 8 x 3 sets

I also do other accessories to all muscle groups to really tear down the muscle and get an intense pump. What do you guys think?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 12, 2014)

Well your focusing on the right things for sure.  What's with the squat being less than your bench?


----------



## Achilles (Apr 12, 2014)

I have never really focused on the suat much. I know it's pretty pathetic, but I have a new focus and that won't be like that for long. In the past, I always have worked very physical jobs and my upper body is just prone to being stronger, especially since I have never focused on legs. Thanks for pointing that out though, Lol


----------



## Achilles (Apr 12, 2014)

In the past, I guess I have always worn a skirt when it came to squats or anything with legs.


----------



## Achilles (Apr 12, 2014)

When it comes to legs, what do you advise for warm up sets


----------



## Achilles (Apr 12, 2014)

The next training cycle I will be focusing more on the legs and hip power of the movement. not sure if I have the proper technique yet. Looking at videos and trying to replicate while still focusing on building that power.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Apr 12, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> Well your focusing on the right things for sure.  What's with the squat being less than your bench?


What's wrong with that? Lol


----------



## ECKSRATED (Apr 12, 2014)

Achilles said:


> When it comes to legs, what do you advise for warm up sets



Walking lunges with just your body weight. Warms everytjing up nice.


----------



## Achilles (Apr 12, 2014)

Thanks Ecksrated, I have been doing regular lunges with dumbells as accessories after squats. I have been jogging a half a mile as a warm up. This si to get my heart rate up and to also increase the oxygen in my veins. What do you think about this approach? Or does your suggestion above work better? I am currently working out at home, so I don't have a squat rack or any leg presses. Just old school olympic bench and a lot of plates and dumbells.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Apr 12, 2014)

Jogging is a fantastic warm up. There's a bunch of different ways to warm man. I've found walking lunges for me is great before squats. Stretches and warms the entire leg up. I also foam roll before too. 

A bunch of squats with no weight or the bar is just as good.


----------



## Achilles (Apr 12, 2014)

Thanks for the suggestions bro


----------



## CJ (Apr 12, 2014)

I would add in pullups too, all different variations. Simple and effective, no equipment needed.


----------



## Tren4Life (Apr 12, 2014)

I see box squats In your future Brother. 

You have the right attitude that's for sure.


----------



## monkeymelon (Apr 12, 2014)

Achilles said:


> I have been out of the gym for about 7 years, until 2 weeks ago. I have decided to quit being a bitch and own my body again. So here is where I started 2 weeks ago;( no laughing alowed )
> 
> Flat bench-130 lb for 10x 3 sets
> Deadlift- 150 lb for 10 x 3 sets
> ...



Hey bro I was out of the gym for awhile as well and my lifts were even worse than yours when I got back to it (like an 85 bench and 100 squat lol, but my bench is well over 300 now) Don't worry too much you'll get back into the swing of things quickly. Just keep lifting heavy and make sure you're eating well and getting enough rest. 

Have you looked into any training programs? 5/3/1 will get your lifts up very quickly.


----------



## nightster (Apr 12, 2014)

Im not laughing.. my totals are similar... what can you do, just keep at it!


----------



## Achilles (Apr 15, 2014)

Thanks guys, I have always stayed simple when it comes to lifting. eat big, lift big. No pussy shit here, just have to make my body match my attitude. I will be doing the 5/3/1 here next week. I will keep you guys updated. 

Thanks S4L, When it comes time for box squats, I will hit you up.


----------



## Tren4Life (Apr 15, 2014)

Achilles said:


> Thanks guys, I have always stayed simple when it comes to lifting. eat big, lift big. No pussy shit here, just have to make my body match my attitude. I will be doing the 5/3/1 here next week. I will keep you guys updated.
> 
> Thanks S4L, When it comes time for box squats, I will hit you up.




Just remember Squating is the most important thing you can do with your life.       Joliver


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Apr 15, 2014)

Achilles said:


> Thanks guys, I have always stayed simple when it comes to lifting. eat big, lift big. No pussy shit here, just have to make my body match my attitude. I will be doing the 5/3/1 here next week. I will keep you guys updated.
> 
> Thanks S4L, When it comes time for box squats, I will hit you up.



You're on the right path brother and we are all here to help you. You're fresh back in the gym. I'd run a linear progression program and max out your welcome back to the gym gains before you switch to a slower progressing program like 5/3/1. Try to add 5 lbs a week to your bench and ohp, 10 to your squat, and 15 to your deads. See where that takes you.


----------



## Achilles (Apr 15, 2014)

So your suggesting to keep doing what I"m doing, just keep adding plates. Do you suggest this over the 5/3/1 due to possible muscle tears or injury? Just curious to the reason, I am up for all suggestions to maximize my gains. Right now I am just pushing for more weight to build those stabilizer muscles and add strength. Right now I am a sponge, and soaking up all the knowledge I can


----------



## ECKSRATED (Apr 15, 2014)

I agree with DYS. Just keep busting ass in the gym until u actually hit a plateau. If your training hard and eating well you should be hitting PR's monthly if not weekly. PUSH YOURSELF!!! 

A little rule I used to follow when I first started. When I could get one plate(135lbs) for 10 reps then I would add a plate and see if I could get it one time. So 135 then 225 then 315 and so on. Worked very well for me and made me push myself hard as ****. Something to consider to follow cus it can be fun at the same time.


----------



## Achilles (Apr 15, 2014)

Thanks for the heads up man. That's what I have been doing, just figured i would up the anty a little Lol


----------



## Tren4Life (Apr 15, 2014)

I don't really agree with these guys. To each his own but I really would like to see you start 5/3/1. You'll still be able to push yourself hard but at this point of you getting back in the game it give you nice steady gains with the preprogrammed deload week you always come back stronger. I don't want to see you get hurt by just adding plates to see if you can get it. I've never missed a rep and I want to keep it that way. I'd like to see you do the same. 


Just my 02  I'm not saying what DYS and Ecks is saying is wrong. I'm just saying I wouldn't do it that way.


----------



## Achilles (Apr 15, 2014)

Thank you all for your suggestions and input, I understand where all of you are coming from and why. I just have this die hard mentality and feel like a punk with this light weight Lol. Everytime I attack the weight I push myself for the next level. I guess I have that retard gene, that doesn"t allow me to accept defeat very easily. I'm 40 years old and some how still think I'm 25 and want my old progress back


----------



## Achilles (Apr 15, 2014)

S4L, thanks man. After reading up on the 5/3/1 more, I feel like this will give me the strength gains that I'm needing right now. If you guys have any suggestions on anything that might help with this, I'm all ears


----------



## Dtownry (Apr 16, 2014)

Achilles I suggest starting strength 5 x 5 before 5/3/1.   Look up Mark Rippetoe and read his book Starting Strength.  This is the bible of starting to get strong.  Though I don't agree with all of it, it is one of the best starting points by far.  It will teach you the main lifts and start to talk about structuring training.

Now you won't get HUGE with 5 x 5 or 5/3/1 but you will build an excellent base, get strong as hell, and start to look really strong.  After you have that base you can go in the bodybuilding direction or powerlifting, up to you.

Download a 5x5 spreadsheet of the google enter your starting weights (max for each lift) and follow it until you can't go up in weight much anymore (year or so).  THEN start 5/3/1 for long term.

I did this when I started and it worked great.  Eat like a mad man, anything you want.  You will burn the calories trust me.

Once you start rely on us for form help etc...

Good luck.


----------



## Tren4Life (Apr 16, 2014)

Achilles said:


> S4L, thanks man. After reading up on the 5/3/1 more, I feel like this will give me the strength gains that I'm needing right now. If you guys have any suggestions on anything that might help with this, I'm all ears



I'd Ike to see you start using it and I'll help you make adjustments as you go. I have a few things I changed when it came to the rep ranges that really helped me keep moving forward. 


DTown
  This is a 500 pound bencher at one time in his life.  I really think it will come back fast for him and I can help him make the adjustments with 5/3/1 as he goes to make big jumps at the right time.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Apr 16, 2014)

Whatever u choose will work man. I have nothing against 531 but ijust ffeel that your strength gains are gonna come back very quickly and 531 is more for someone stuck at a plateau who needs that extra 25 lbs to their total. Like i said any program will work just pick one and go crazy. 

And not for nothing but when I used that little rep technique when I first started i never missed a rep either. When I got 135 ten times I knew it was time to add a plate. Not the only way to do things but it's something to follow when making quick newbie gains. And i got strong as fukk doing that.


----------



## Dtownry (Apr 16, 2014)

Steelers4Life said:


> I'd Ike to see you start using it and I'll help you make adjustments as you go. I have a few things I changed when it came to the rep ranges that really helped me keep moving forward.
> 
> 
> DTown
> This is a 500 pound bencher at one time in his life.  I really think it will come back fast for him and I can help him make the adjustments with 5/3/1 as he goes to make big jumps at the right time.




Oh crap I didn't know that sorry.  Yea for sure then.  His pathways are there...just need to fire them up again.

I will shut up now LOL.


----------



## Achilles (Apr 16, 2014)

Dtownry- thanks for the suggestion bro!! I have been out of the game for what seems like a life time now, just trying to figure out what is best to reignite the fibers the fastest. 

Ecksrated-Thanks to you to man, the one thing I have always realized, is there really isn't one way is the best way. But trying to pick the one that will work and stimulate the old fire that once was. Lol


----------



## ECKSRATED (Apr 16, 2014)

I didn't know u had a huge bench like that either. Damn.


----------



## Achilles (Apr 16, 2014)

Yeah, when I was in my mid 20's. Got into lifting in High school for wrestling, fell in love with power. Started to train and one thing led to another and it was a full blown obsession. I thought I knew all the info to cycling until i came on here. Back in the day, I did not have the correct knowledge of the do's and dont's. I had some amazing people that I trained with that was in our circle and just relied on each other for support and motivation. For us it was more about a bragging right within our group and push each other. Never did any competing or anything like that.


----------



## Achilles (Apr 16, 2014)

This forum reminds me of the guys I used to train with. You guys are real and right to the point, no BS. You take the time to encourage others and motivate them to their goals. Mad respect!!


----------



## Tren4Life (Apr 16, 2014)

Dtownry said:


> Oh crap I didn't know that sorry.  Yea for sure then.  His pathways are there...just need to fire them up again.
> 
> I will shut up now LOL.




Dude don't do that. I just thought I would put that out there cuz I knew he wouldn't say anything. He here asking all of us for help, just because I just did a meet doesn't make me an expert. I'm just using what I have as experience to draw on. If he goes my way I can help. But what you guys have to say is really important also, so please don't give up on him.  He needs all of us. 



ECKSRATED said:


> I didn't know u had a huge bench like that either. Damn.



Brother you can bench more than me. So your help is appreciated. But guys please keep in mind that he's not 20 anymore, he's 40 now and I just don't want him hurt. If you guys think what your saying is safe then I'm all for it. He's a personal friend of mine but again I don't know everything just please keep safety in mind with your advise cuz you guys think I have a fire under me. This guy makes me look like a Cub Scout. 




Achilles said:


> This forum reminds me of the guys I used to train with. You guys are real and right to the point, no BS. You take the time to encourage others and motivate them to their goals. Mad respect!!




That's what makes this the best board on the web. POB hand picks the mods on out board and they are like an extension of his arm. We were all in the place you are at one time and have no problem helping.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Apr 16, 2014)

Good point steel. Safety is number one here. I guess slow and steady would be better then.


----------



## Flyingdragon (Apr 17, 2014)

We dont mess around here......


----------

